# Gentoo - Xen - ext2/ext3 Problem

## pqn

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier habe eine Problem mit einem Gentoo-Server mit Xen den ich neu aufgesetzt habe, er startet nicht!

Ich hab mit der Standardanleitung und mit der gearbeitet zum installieren:

http://wiki.nixhelp.de/doku.php/howto/xen_gentoo2008

(Habe die Partition nachträglich erstellt und sda5 zum root fürs Gastsystem gemacht und sda6 als Swap)

Der normale Kernel also die "dom0" läuft super.

Nur wenn ich eine "domU" die ich erstellt habe mit dem Befehl:

```

xm create /etc/xen/gentoo01 -c

```

erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```

 * Starting udevd ...                                                     [ ok ]

udevd[776]: main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor rules file changes

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * Letting udev process events ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Finalizing udev configuration ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read-only ...                               [ ok ]

 * Checking root filesystem ...ext2fs_check_if_mount: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden bei der Prüfung, ob /dev/sda5 eingehängt ist.

fsck.ext3: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden beim Versuch, /dev/sda5 zu öffnen

/dev/sda5:

SuperBlock ist unlesbar bzw. beschreibt kein gültiges ext2

Dateisystem.  Wenn Gerät gültig ist und ein ext2

Dateisystem (kein swap oder ufs usw.) enthält,  dann ist der SuperBlock

beschädigt, und sie könnten e2fsck mit einem anderen SuperBlock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <Gerät>

 * Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

                                                                          [ !! ]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

Hier ein Auszug aus der Xen-Config Datei

```

name="gentoo01"

kernel="/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-xenU"

root="/dev/sda1"

memory=256

disk = ['phy:sda5,sda1,w','phy:sda6,sda2,w']

vif=[ 'ip=192.168.7.224' ]

hostname="gentoo.zd"

ip="192.168.7.224"

netmask="255.255.255.0"

gateway="192.168.7.254"

extra="console=xvc0 xencons=tty"

```

fstab-Datei des Gastsystems:

```

/dev/sda5               /               ext3    defaults        1       2

/dev/sda6               swap            swap    sw            0       0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults     0       0

```

Und fdisk:

```

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         123      987966   83  Linux

/dev/sda2             124         853     5863725   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             854        2070     9775552+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            2071       30401   227568757+   5  Erweiterte

/dev/sda5            2071        8150    48837568+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            8151        8213      506016   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

```

Was ich gefunden habe als Lösung vielleicht, aber nicht verstehe ist dieser Link:

http://www.nabble.com/RHAS-4.0-and-Xen-td842118.html

- Ich kann die Partition mounten, die das Xen nicht kann

- Festplatte ist neu und hat keine Probleme

Kann mir vllt. jemand helfen, wenn jemand weitere Daten zum System braucht, kann ich diese gerne angeben, finde derzeit keinen Fehler bei mir.

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tip und danke schon im Vorraus für die Antworten!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. sieht so aus als findet er nur eine Datei nicht!

Ich hatte solch eine Fehlermeldung noch nicht, aber es macht ja NICHT den Eindruck, das etwas an deinem Dateisystem nicht stimmt. Wenn du es mit der Dom0 Mounten kannst.

Hast du auch die DomU so wie im Howto beschrieben konfiguriert?

Schau nochmal den Abschnitt 8.3, hast du das schon befolgt?

***

 *howto:xen_gentoo2008 wrote:*   

> Da es in der Vergangenheit ein Problem mit den Paketen e2fsprogs und mktemp, sowie dessen Abhängigen, gab, werden wir dieses vorher deinstallieren und mit einem anderen Parameter erneut installieren.
> 
> ```
> emerge -C mktemp com_err ss e2fsprogs
> 
> ...

 

----------

## pqn

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, ich habe es durchgeführt, sogar nachträglich das "Emerge -De system"

Also leider ist das nicht der Fehler.

----------

## dertobi123

```
disk = ['phy:sda5,sda1,w','phy:sda6,sda2,w'] 
```

Damit wird sda5 als sda1 ins Gastsystem gereicht, sda6 als sda2 - in der Xen-Config ist ja auch schoen root=/dev/sda1 gesetzt, jetzt in der fstab die sda5/6 gegen sda1/2 tauschen und es klappt  :Wink: 

----------

## pqn

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> disk = ['phy:sda5,sda1,w','phy:sda6,sda2,w'] 
> ```
> ...

 

SUPER!

Vielen Dank!

Funktioniert jetzt  :Smile: 

Kann geclosed werden.

----------

